# Time to trade Ai and start over..



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

I think it's well past the time to trade AI.. We need to trade him for the best package available and start over.. This is no knock to my favorite player but I can't stand to see this team continue to be mediocre..


----------



## citanuL (Nov 28, 2006)

Ugh, i agree. I say give it one more season, next years F/A class is suspect so wait till the offseason to see how desperate teams are. It is so annoying i thought with this team they would do really well. I love his heart and dedication, but Billy King is the King of morons and has obviously screwed up Philly for some time now...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

We've been saying for two years, that AI's value is as high as it will ever be. It has to be true sooner or later. If the Kind management is going to pull the trigger on it, it has to be NOW, not next year.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> We've been saying for two years, that AI's value is as high as it will ever be. It has to be true sooner or later. If the Kind management is going to pull the trigger on it, it has to be NOW, not next year.


Agreed. He's not going to get any better, and the Sixers won't really get much better with him (especially with Webber on board as well eating up another large portion of the cap). I say just start all over, and build with Iguodala. Otherwise, he's just putting off the inevitable.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its been long overdue


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

is the team mediocre because of iverson or because of the players around him ??

Your not even real sixers fans if you want iverson to be traded ,i want him to retire a sixer ,players like him and KG that stay with a club through loyalty and sacrifice potential rings etc are what this great game is all about.

This team shoulld trade there ungrateful fans for real ones


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> is the team mediocre because of iverson or because of the players around him ??
> 
> Your not even real sixers fans if you want iverson to be traded ,i want him to retire a sixer ,players like him and KG that stay with a club through loyalty and sacrifice potential rings etc are what this great game is all about.
> 
> This team shoulld trade there ungrateful fans for real ones


So basically if people don't agree with you, they aren't real fans? I've seen you pull this card out in multiple threads and I'm scratching my head.

And to answer your rhetorical question, it's a combination of the two.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> is the team mediocre because of iverson or because of the players around him ??
> 
> Your not even real sixers fans if you want iverson to be traded ,i want him to retire a sixer ,players like him and KG that stay with a club through loyalty and sacrifice potential rings etc are what this great game is all about.
> 
> This team shoulld trade there ungrateful fans for real ones


It's a group fault, but with Iverson, the Sixers are going nowhere. It's too late to build around him, and his value won't get any higher. Plus his contract ends in a few years, and then what do you do; extend him with a fat contract when he's over 30?


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> is the team mediocre because of iverson or because of the players around him ??
> 
> Your not even real sixers fans if you want iverson to be traded ,i want him to retire a sixer ,players like him and KG that stay with a club through loyalty and sacrifice potential rings etc are what this great game is all about.
> 
> This team shoulld trade there ungrateful fans for real ones


I want Iverson to get a ring, and it doesn't look like he'll even see the playoffs with this Sixer's team. It's crazy being an AI fan and can't even watch him get the chance to play in the playoffs. That sucks! The sand is running out of the hour glass...and he's not getting any younger. Trade him to a contender.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> is the team mediocre because of iverson or because of the players around him ??
> 
> Your not even real sixers fans if you want iverson to be traded ,i want him to retire a sixer ,players like him and KG that stay with a club through loyalty and sacrifice potential rings etc are what this great game is all about.
> 
> This team shoulld trade there ungrateful fans for real ones


You are confusing an Iverson fan with a real Sixer fan. An Iverson fan loves the guy and probably wants him to retire as a Sixer. A Sixer fan wants this team to win. Player loyalty is secondary to a championship ring.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Before it would've been a strong "*no*", now it's "_I don't know_".


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Chan said:


> You are confusing an Iverson fan with a real Sixer fan. An Iverson fan loves the guy and probably wants him to retire as a Sixer. A Sixer fan wants this team to win. Player loyalty is secondary to a championship ring.


I would disagree, Im prolly one of the first people on here everyone would call and Iverson fan, bc I always say he should NEVER and WILL NEVER be traded, but I think that is because I am just as much a Sixers fan. Wouldnt you think if I was strictly an Iverson fan I would want him to get traded to a team who actually knows what they are doing when building a team and have a damn good shot at a ring. But I dont want him to get traded I want him to keep trying to win here, just like he wants to.

and if i hear one more person say the Sixers arent going anywhere with Iverson, like they honestly believe this team will get better from a trade, I will go insane. Iverson gives this team a fighting chance. You can trade him tank every game draft oden and then in 4 years youll be saying trade Oden bc he cant do a damn thing with this team either. If you dont build around something no one can make this team a winner, and ill say it for the millionth time Iverson should be the easiest person to build around, and dont say he isnt just bc we have a gm with the IQ of a f'n gerbil. And if you honestly think he will change his ways once Iverson is traded and magicaly put together a winner then there is no reason for us not to believe that he will magically put together a contender right now. Dont be hypocritical and say hes tried and cant build one now but then say you expect you can trust him with rebuilding the whole franchise. Your better off with him not doing anything until he is fired.

O and btw nice job on your BS poll, if you wanna be an *** dont make a poll. If you do want to make a poll leave real choices up there instead of putting some stupid stuff to an answer.

or maybe thats not a bad idea maybe ill start one.

A) I want to trade Iverson, because I have baked all my intelligent brain cells away
B) I want to keep Iverson, because Im a genius
C) Dont know


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> I would disagree, Im prolly one of the first people on here everyone would call and Iverson fan, bc I always say he should NEVER and WILL NEVER be traded, but I think that is because I am just as much a Sixers fan. Wouldnt you think if I was strictly an Iverson fan I would want him to get traded to a team who actually knows what they are doing when building a team and have a damn good shot at a ring. But I dont want him to get traded I want him to keep trying to win here, just like he wants to.
> 
> and if i hear one more person say the Sixers arent going anywhere with Iverson, like they honestly believe this team will get better from a trade, I will go insane. Iverson gives this team a fighting chance. You can trade him tank every game draft oden and then in 4 years youll be saying trade Oden bc he cant do a damn thing with this team either. If you dont build around something no one can make this team a winner, and ill say it for the millionth time Iverson should be the easiest person to build around, and dont say he isnt just bc we have a gm with the IQ of a f'n gerbil. And if you honestly think he will change his ways once Iverson is traded and magicaly put together a winner then there is no reason for us not to believe that he will magically put together a contender right now. Dont be hypocritical and say hes tried and cant build one now but then say you expect you can trust him with rebuilding the whole franchise. Your better off with him not doing anything until he is fired.
> 
> ...


*
*

Cosign that is the reason I didn't vote


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> I would disagree, Im prolly one of the first people on here everyone would call and Iverson fan, bc I always say he should NEVER and WILL NEVER be traded, but I think that is because I am just as much a Sixers fan. Wouldnt you think if I was strictly an Iverson fan I would want him to get traded to a team who actually knows what they are doing when building a team and have a damn good shot at a ring. But I dont want him to get traded I want him to keep trying to win here, just like he wants to.
> 
> and if i hear one more person say the Sixers arent going anywhere with Iverson, like they honestly believe this team will get better from a trade, I will go insane. Iverson gives this team a fighting chance. You can trade him tank every game draft oden and then in 4 years youll be saying trade Oden bc he cant do a damn thing with this team either. If you dont build around something no one can make this team a winner, and ill say it for the millionth time Iverson should be the easiest person to build around, and dont say he isnt just bc we have a gm with the IQ of a f'n gerbil. And if you honestly think he will change his ways once Iverson is traded and magicaly put together a winner then there is no reason for us not to believe that he will magically put together a contender right now. Dont be hypocritical and say hes tried and cant build one now but then say you expect you can trust him with rebuilding the whole franchise. Your better off with him not doing anything until he is fired.
> 
> ...


LOL..I love AI as much as the next guy..But people lets be real....We have a CRAP team with ONE player who's willing them to victory..We're not going to get a high draft pick because we have iverson on this team and he can get us at least 30-42 wins..The whole point of this thread is to look at things objectively.. You guys must like wallowing in the mediocrity we have for the last few years..AI will NOT win a chip on this team and this team WILL NOT win a chip with him here.. This isn't because of AI..It's because of how this team was constructed.. If you guys are real AI and Sixer fans looking to trade AI shouldn't be something that's bad..It's best for both sides because AI can win a chip with another team that's ready to compete and the Sixers can move on into full rebuilding mode..Only teams that should be stuck in mediocirty are young teams trying to fight their way up from the middle of the pack..Not a veteran team with only a few years left of their star player.. Trade AI and move on..It's best for both sides..


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

AIFAN3 said:


> LOL..I love AI as much as the next guy..But people lets be real....We have a CRAP team with ONE player who's willing them to victory..We're not going to get a high draft pick because we have iverson on this team and he can get us at least 30-42 wins..The whole point of this thread is to look at things objectively.. You guys must like wallowing in the mediocrity we have for the last few years..AI will NOT win a chip on this team and this team WILL NOT win a chip with him here.. This isn't because of AI..It's because of how this team was constructed.. If you guys are real AI and Sixer fans looking to trade AI shouldn't be something that's bad..It's best for both sides because AI can win a chip with another team that's ready to compete and the Sixers can move on into full rebuilding mode..Only teams that should be stuck in mediocirty are young teams trying to fight their way up from the middle of the pack..Not a veteran team with only a few years left of their star player.. Trade AI and move on..It's best for both sides..


Dude I am looking at things objectively, I dont think you are. My opinion and not to offended anyone is that if you honestly thing the management running the sixers could rebuild this team and build for the future your a damn fool. What have you seen in that past that says you can trust them to make an AI trade to actually benefit the team. What makes you think that they can start building this team around one of the younger guys correctly. NOTHING. The only thing we have to guess on is that they will prolly **** it up and then 5 or 6 years down the line everyone will be saying its time to trade our best player again. and dont give me this bull**** if im a true AI fan or a Sixers fan. Because I am both! 1) AI says he doesnt want to go anywhere else, he says he wants to stay here and try to win here, as a Fan of AI I respect that and wish the same for him, maybe if he says hes open to going somewhere else or wants to but he hasnt. 2) As a fan of the Sixers I think its better this team doesnt not try to do any rebuilding until new management is put in place. If AI gets trade this team will win maybe 10 games the rest of the year and will have no future because they will do something stupid like they always do when building the team. That is why as a FAN of both AI and the Sixers I think it is absolutely idiotic that we have brought this up for the 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 time


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Dude I am looking at things objectively, I dont think you are. My opinion and not to offended anyone is that if you honestly thing the management running the sixers could rebuild this team and build for the future your a damn fool. What have you seen in that past that says you can trust them to make an AI trade to actually benefit the team. What makes you think that they can start building this team around one of the younger guys correctly. NOTHING. The only thing we have to guess on is that they will prolly **** it up and then 5 or 6 years down the line everyone will be saying its time to trade our best player again. and dont give me this bull**** if im a true AI fan or a Sixers fan. Because I am both! 1) AI says he doesnt want to go anywhere else, he says he wants to stay here and try to win here, as a Fan of AI I respect that and wish the same for him, maybe if he says hes open to going somewhere else or wants to but he hasnt. 2) As a fan of the Sixers I think its better this team doesnt not try to do any rebuilding until new management is put in place. If AI gets trade this team will win maybe 10 games the rest of the year and will have no future because they will do something stupid like they always do when building the team. That is why as a FAN of both AI and the Sixers I think it is absolutely idiotic that we have brought this up for the 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 time


LOl I don't know about you but I would love to see AI as my favorite player win a ring..That's what's they play the game for..Unfortunately it ain't happening in a Sixer uniform...So that's that... I guess some people are really hell bent on keeping AI here even if it means him and team wallowing in medicority for the rest of his career..


Edit- And you also said management will only mess up in rebuilding... WE"RE GOING TO HAVE TO REBUILD anyways..AI's career won't last forever..We might as well start now, at least to salvage what is left of his career and hopefully fire Billy King in the process..The next couple of drafts looks promising with guys like Oden,Durant,Mayo coming out... What's the point of missing out on those guys because our gm is to stubborn to trade AI..


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Dude I am looking at things objectively, I dont think you are. My opinion and not to offended anyone is that if you honestly thing the management running the sixers could rebuild this team and build for the future your a damn fool. What have you seen in that past that says you can trust them to make an AI trade to actually benefit the team. What makes you think that they can start building this team around one of the younger guys correctly. NOTHING. The only thing we have to guess on is that they will prolly **** it up and then 5 or 6 years down the line everyone will be saying its time to trade our best player again. and dont give me this bull**** if im a true AI fan or a Sixers fan. Because I am both! 1) AI says he doesnt want to go anywhere else, he says he wants to stay here and try to win here, as a Fan of AI I respect that and wish the same for him, maybe if he says hes open to going somewhere else or wants to but he hasnt. 2) As a fan of the Sixers I think its better this team doesnt not try to do any rebuilding until new management is put in place. If AI gets trade this team will win maybe 10 games the rest of the year and will have no future because they will do something stupid like they always do when building the team. That is why as a FAN of both AI and the Sixers I think it is absolutely idiotic that we have brought this up for the 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 time


So because management won't be able to build a contender without Iverson, we should just sit and watch the team collapse, without even trying to improve for the future?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ras said:


> So because management won't be able to build a contender without Iverson, we should just sit and watch the team collapse, without even trying to improve for the future?


Yes because then if nothing happens and the team does collapse eventually management will be replaced and you will have someone who can compentetly rebuild a franchise and you try then. But apparently you guys wanna keep giving them chances and keep building garbage teams so u can be in the same situation forever. You guys say you want a change but it will never change with these guys making the decision. 5 years down the line youll be saying lets trade oden bc we are never going to win with him so we might as well rebuild.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Yes because then if nothing happens and the team does collapse eventually management will be replaced and you will have someone who can compentetly rebuild a franchise and you try then. But apparently you guys wanna keep giving them chances and keep building garbage teams so u can be in the same situation forever. You guys say you want a change but it will never change with these guys making the decision. 5 years down the line youll be saying lets trade oden bc we are never going to win with him so we might as well rebuild.



Valid point to me.......


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Yes because then if nothing happens and the team does collapse eventually management will be replaced and you will have someone who can compentetly rebuild a franchise and you try then. But apparently you guys wanna keep giving them chances and keep building garbage teams so u can be in the same situation forever. You guys say you want a change but it will never change with these guys making the decision. 5 years down the line youll be saying lets trade oden bc we are never going to win with him so we might as well rebuild.


Who says the management would be fired? If it was as easy as that, I'm sure most people would agree with you becuase no one likes Billy King. Since that's not the case, we might as well work with what we have. Just because the GM sucks doesn't mean we should just sit, because then you're not even making an effort to improve. Even if he's an idiot, we should still let him try again because....well... we have no one else. And just sitting and watching the roster rot is a bad idea because it gets you no where. Also, the Oden comment was unnessecary. If the Sixers got Oden, they wouldn't want to trade him in 5 years to rebuild the team, you're very much exaggerating peoples' wish to rebuild. The only reason why people want to rebuild is because the franchise is at a dead end, with aging talent. Oden would only be 23 or so by the 5 year point. Trading Iverson right now is a good idea because he's over 30, and will soon be slowing down.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Ras said:


> Who says the management would be fired? If it was as easy as that, I'm sure most people would agree with you becuase no one likes Billy King. Since that's not the case, we might as well work with what we have. Just because the GM sucks doesn't mean we should just sit, because then you're not even making an effort to improve. Even if he's an idiot, we should still let him try again because....well... we have no one else. And just sitting and watching the roster rot is a bad idea because it gets you no where. Also, the Oden comment was unnessecary. If the Sixers got Oden, they wouldn't want to trade him in 5 years to rebuild the team, you're very much exaggerating peoples' wish to rebuild. *The only reason why people want to rebuild is because the franchise is at a dead end, with aging talent.* Oden would only be 23 or so by the 5 year point. *Trading Iverson right now is a good idea because he's over 30, and will soon be slowing down*.



I don't knnow why it's so hard for some Sixer fans to understand this? Trade AI and start over..it's been good while it lasted..


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ras said:


> Who says the management would be fired? If it was as easy as that, I'm sure most people would agree with you becuase no one likes Billy King. Since that's not the case, we might as well work with what we have. Just because the GM sucks doesn't mean we should just sit, because then you're not even making an effort to improve. Even if he's an idiot, we should still let him try again because....well... we have no one else. And just sitting and watching the roster rot is a bad idea because it gets you no where. Also, the Oden comment was unnessecary. If the Sixers got Oden, they wouldn't want to trade him in 5 years to rebuild the team, you're very much exaggerating peoples' wish to rebuild. The only reason why people want to rebuild is because the franchise is at a dead end, with aging talent. Oden would only be 23 or so by the 5 year point. Trading Iverson right now is a good idea because he's over 30, and will soon be slowing down.


Well even if Management doesnt get fired i still dont think we should let them try. Why? because in my opinion this management chances of rebuilding a franchise is just as good as this current roster winning a nba championship. I truely believe that if we let them try to rebuild we will go thru a couple of years even worse then we are now just to make it where we are right now maybe a lil bit better. So why go thru years even more painful then they are now to get no where. I also think the Oden comment was just, maybe the 5 year comment was a lil off. If I said 10 years would that make it better. Nonetheless my point was being we will have another Superstar player who isnt able to do anything with this team because management hasnt placed anything around him. Do you know that we have yet to see a single allstar put next to Allen in his whole career with this organization. Im sorry but you will not get me to go along with getting rid of this teams only Star unless i see a hint or clue that leads me to believe it will help this team at least for the future. There is no reason to believe he will be able to do ANYTHING to help this team in the future. And you cant just tell me because rebuilding helps the team. I mean were ANY of you here during the offseason? Did you see the offers that were being considered for Iverson. NOT ONE was a positive step towards rebuilding. You say we should just let Billy King keep trying to build something with this organization, well I can say we should just let AI keep trying to win with this organizaiton, because as clear as it is for you to say Philly is not going to win with AI, It is as clear for me to say BK will not be able to build this organization into a winner. So I would much rather be a mediocre team, then a god awful team that can only get back to mediocre


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

As an Iverson fan, I have to finally, reluctantly say yes. I'm sick of watching one of the greatest players in history have their career squandered by bad business decisions. It's time to move on.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

It was time 3 years ago already, maybe longer..


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Well what did I say, If Allen wanted it my mind would change. Well Allen wants it, he wants out. So get him out of this sad excuse of a team. The only question is who is going to be a contender now? Denver?


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

It's sad if you have to differentiate between those who are AI fans and those who are Sixers fans.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> Well what did I say, If Allen wanted it my mind would change. Well Allen wants it, he wants out. So get him out of this sad excuse of a team. The only question is who is going to be a contender now? Denver?


I'm just curious though, in hindsight do you agree with what others were saying now?



jpk said:


> It's sad if you have to differentiate between those who are AI fans and those who are Sixers fans.


I don't blame the fans, I blame David Stern.. so I guess we should be preparing to see tumbleweeds roll by.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

The Sixers should tank the rest of the season and hope to get Greg Oden in the draft.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> The Sixers should tank the rest of the season and hope to get Greg Oden in the draft.


With the way they've been playing as of late they don't need to try to tank, it's automatic.

For a millisecond last night I was thinking they'd go on a run like the Phillies when Abreu trade rumors started.. then I noticed how bad the team was. :lol:


----------

